# Sourdough Rye



## bregent (Feb 27, 2020)

Sourdough rye loaf for this weeks sandwiches.


----------



## gary s (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks Great    My address is ...................   
Wish I had a loaf

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks fantastic!
My Wife Makes sourdough bread at least once a week.
Love that stuff!
Al


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Feb 27, 2020)

Big fan of sourdough and make it nearly weekly myself. I have to say that I'm envious of your open crumb, something that consistently eludes me. Your loaf looks amazing.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 27, 2020)

Man, that looks crazy good.  Slowly building sour dough tricks like use bread machine to process but oven with stone/steel to bake.  Someday...


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 27, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2020)

Nice! I like sourdough rye bread.


----------



## creek bottom (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## bregent (Feb 27, 2020)

oldsmokerdude said:


> Big fan of sourdough and make it nearly weekly myself. I have to say that I'm envious of your open crumb, something that consistently eludes me. Your loaf looks amazing.



Thanks, it's really not difficult. I follow the workflow in "Tartine Bread" for Country Sourdough.  The author Chad (founder of Tartine)  has a great video that demonstrates the technique:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Like me some sour dough rye but I would like some caraway seeds in mine.

Warren


----------



## bregent (Feb 27, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Like me some sour dough rye but I would like some caraway seeds in mine.



 Yeah, me too but one of my kids hates them, so I often leave them out.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 27, 2020)

Yup have to take care of the kids.

Warren


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 27, 2020)

Your loaf looks gorgeous, Like! I watched the video and I'd imagine making those loaves is a lot easier  when you are a master baker like the star of the show. The experience that guy has really comes thru when I watched the vid, not a wasted movement. You must be pretty darned good yourself to pull all that off. I have all I can do to get some decent rolls from the Kitchen aid mixer. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 27, 2020)

Wow ! That looks fantastic . Mine is always to dense .


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 27, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Wow ! That looks fantastic . Mine is always to dense .


I also have that same issue. And agree, looks fantastic


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks for the like chopsaw it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

